# 6600 v 7800 shifting



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

sorry if already posted but do standard ultegra 6600 levers shift any diferently than dura ace 7800 shifters, positive clicks, shorter throw etc?
thanx


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

should've posted this in the campagnolo thread would have at least got a response


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

ST-7800 dura ace is buttery smooth. ST-6600 clunky


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

vladvm said:


> ST-7800 dura ace is buttery smooth. ST-6600 clunky


Disagree. The 660 shifting is nice, 7800 shifting; very nice.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

tidi said:


> should've posted this in the campagnolo thread would have at least got a response


You may even get a flame on this forum, as the Campy fanboys are so insecure they sometimes visit this forum just to try to raise a ruckus ut:.

My Giant TCR came stock with 6600 shifters and they shift so fine and slick (compared to my Campy equipped bikes  ), I haven't bothered to upgrade them. But since DA 7800 is so cheap back when, I picked up several groupsets to outfit my high end Pinarello and Colnago frames. Particularly DA 7803 components, as that was the pinnacle of triple technology.

Campy Super Record, SRAM Red, and even DA 7900 is so stupidly expensive no way I'd use them to outfit several bikes. For me, powerful brakes are very important (I descend double digit grades and got lots of carbon wheelsets), which is more reason to go 7800. Plus Flightdeck is cheap now, and a handy thing to have when you have 30 gear combos at your disposal :thumbsup:.

Mainly the 6600 shifters are a couple of grams heavier than the 7800s.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

If you close your eyes and shift a 6600 and 7800, I highly doubt you'll notice a difference.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

Created a new thread in the Components forum:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...-ultegra-6600-vs-da-7800-shifters-267295.html


----------

